# New from MN



## akgoalie (Nov 4, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just wanted to stop in and say hi and hopefully get some answers. I have an 05 Bowtech Allegiance VFT. Not sure what the VFT is needed, but I need a few new things for my bow. 

I'm looking for a set of 29.5" cams, possibly 29" if I use the loop if that is an option, I have a 74" wingspan; and a set of 70# limbs. I have contacted the 3 local dealers that are on the Bowtech website to see what they can quote me for prices, but this seems like a better way to go after searching online and hopefully less expensive.

Any help would be great so I can maybe get some hunting in before the end of the year!

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* akgoalie. Have fun here.  If you post in the Classifieds you may have some luck.


----------



## akgoalie (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to At check the classifieds or post a thread you might be able to find what your looking for


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: Welcome to Archery Talk :welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Welcome to AT!! Believe half of what you hear and even less of what you see.


----------



## tchandlr (Sep 30, 2009)

Good to see another MN archer on-board.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

